# Steam wont let me login



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i cant login 2 my Steam account :4-dontkno ...iunno what happened..and i sent a messsage 2 Steam or whatevr but of course they dont reply..what can i do? could've someone hacked my account?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hacked its possible have you reinstalled,or changed anything like new router etc.have you done updates to anything lately.sometimes a minor change can throw a fork in the works.make sure its enabled through the windows firewall.if it is turn it off to see if it will work.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

all i did was reinstall XP..and downloaded Steam..and tryed 2 login and it wouldnt let me


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the version of steam you have is up to date correct?also are your windows up to date.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i suppose the version of steam was up-to date..i downloaded of their site..and yes, i am up-to date on my windows updates


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have a router.did you have to do port forwarding,or anything like that before to make it work.have you tried turning off the windows firewall.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i didnt have 2 do all of this when i 1st got CS:S


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok was curious try turning off the windows firewall.see if that has any affect.


----------

